# Fish about to get flushed :( Bay Area



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

This is so sad! I'm going to see if I can get them tomorrow... But I thought I'd post incase anyone can save them fersure! I know they aren't rats, but they are a life none the less.http://sfbay.craigslist.org/eby/zip/4673361440.html


----------



## thenightgoddess (Apr 2, 2014)

I am not 100% sure but that looks like one of these not a goldfish http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blood_parrot_cichlid


----------



## Ratpax (Aug 24, 2014)

*If* that ad is for real, you should know that is no way, no how a "goldfish."

It is instead a man-made hybrid of two cichlid varieties, can grow extremely large, and can be quite aggressive to other fish in the tank. They have to be housed with select companion fish or bad things happen.

That tank is filthy, and I'd expect the poor fish to be ill, when/if you get them.


----------



## Ratpax (Aug 24, 2014)

thenightgoddess said:


> I am not 100% sure but that looks like one of these not a goldfish http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Blood_parrot_cichlid


We were typing at the same time.

Yup, that's what he is.


----------



## gotchea (May 4, 2013)

Thank you! I know he isn't a gold fish. But I didn't look to see what kind of fish he would be.


----------

